

Jérôme Kerviel's long walk to captivity - applecore
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/e78d7e76-d602-11e3-a017-00144feabdc0.html

======
jesuslop
We have presenced the strange fact that banking laissez faire had as
consequence taxpayer bailout that is a different game, so now its taxpayer
turn to tell Kerviel folk to behave. In "friends" Phoebe tells Monica and
Rachel "There we go. You know what, if we were in prison, you guys would be,
like, my bitches."

